# suggest me a PSU plz



## littleangel (Jun 27, 2015)

my PSU gave up today i m planning to get a new one as against my existing mercury psu.

plz kindly guide me which is best among the below

my selected options for PSU|

i am contemplating between 
CORSAIR CMPSU-430CXV2UK 430 Watts PSU
Antec VP450P I 450 Watts PSU
Seasonic Eco Series 400W Power Supply SS400BT

which would be best among these alternatively if u think anything els eis better plz feel free to suggest.

P.S- note my budget is around RS 3000.

my pc configaturation is
mother board- asrock n73v-s procesor intel pentiume220 dual core 2.2ghz 
graphic card - nvidia 9 series 
3 hdd 
cabinet - zebronics


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jun 28, 2015)

Seasonic ECO 400w -2800.


----------



## jkultimate (Jun 28, 2015)

What ever PSU you getting PLEASE MAKE SURE that your area have official authorized service centres.
Because my personal experience.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jun 28, 2015)

Hydance HY-500CT 500w -3500. (Seasonic Unit)


Link:Hydance HY-500CT 500 Watts PSU - Hydance : Flipkart.com


----------



## littleangel (Jun 29, 2015)

any other recommendations? will seasonic ss400bt support my pc configuration?


----------



## littleangel (Jun 29, 2015)

is there any service center for seasonic in hyderabad?


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jun 29, 2015)

littleangel said:


> is there any service center for seasonic in hyderabad?



No service center here in Hyderabad for seasonic but Antec & Corsair has service centers. So go with either of those PSU's.Ok.


----------



## littleangel (Jun 29, 2015)

sunil which model woul u recommed for antec or corsair and of the 2 which wud u prefer most also wat do u think abt coolermaster gx450

- - - Updated - - -

sunil also where are service centers for antec and seasonic located in hyderabad?


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jun 29, 2015)

littleangel said:


> sunil which model woul u recommed for antec or corsair and of the 2 which wud u prefer most also wat do u think abt coolermaster gx450
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> sunil also where are service centers for antec and seasonic located in hyderabad?



Antec VP450P or Corsair CX430 Either one is good.

Antec & Corsair has service centers nearby to CTC,Parklane, Secunderabad. Google search for them.


----------

